# Esquema de fuente Samsung BN44-00599A



## hernandove (Ago 24, 2016)

tengo plasma PL51F4500AK el tv no muestra luz de stand by necesito que me colaboren para ver como activo la fuente para descartar si es esta o la main y cuales son los voltajes iniciales que debo encontrar en ella si es 3,3 v o 5 voltios.
Gracias.


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 24, 2016)

Para poder ayudarte con el esquemático, tienes que enviar el número de parte de la fuente (debería ser BN44-00XXXX), y fotos de la fuente por el lado componentes y pistas. 

Con eso podría ser un buen punto de partida para ver cómo ayudarte.


----------



## hernandove (Ago 24, 2016)

hola compañero gracias por su pronta respuesta.
El modelo de la fuente es BN44-00599A
Los voltajes que presentan son los siguientes 
pin 14 stby = 5,2 V y pin 15 ps-= 4.2 v creo que el pin 15 se manda a tierra y debe encender pero no estoy seguro los demás pines registran cero voltios ,también lo que veo que al led stby no le llega voltaje.
el modelo de la main es BN41-01963 .


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 25, 2016)

Respecto al esquemático vamos a tener problema, al menos yo no lo pude encontrar. Quizás algún otro usuario más experimentado en búsqueda de diagramas o que quizás lo tenga, lo podría compartir.

En cuanto a la simulación del pulso de encendido, efectivamente debes puentear PS-ON a GND para este tipo de fuentes. Al menos yo así lo hice con un TV Plasma Samsung, aunque era de otro modelo.

Puentea los pines mencionados (obviamente con la fuente desvinculada de todas las demás tarjetas) y ve si te aparecen los demás voltajes en el secundario. Postea tus resultados en cualquier caso.

Suerte.


----------



## hernandove (Ago 29, 2016)

compañeros logre activar la fuente determine problema en main,conseguí una con un amigo la instale funciono bien,video ,usb,cable y tdt pero cuando conecte la señal hdmi funciono bien por unos minutos después le entro un ruido y no funcionaba el control remoto luego se volvió a dañar la board,pero esta vez si me queda encendido el stanby,ahora tengo la duda si existe otro problema o fue que la main llego defectuosa.


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 29, 2016)

Puede ser que haya llegado defectuosa, pero hay que tener cuidado con los puertos HDMI en las tarjetas mainboard, ya sean de TV plasma, LCD o LED. Al conectar o desconectar esos puertos (lo mismo con los USB) lo que recomendaría es que se haga con el TV desenchufado de la red eléctrica. 

Esas tarjetas (algunas más que otras por cierto) son muy sensibles a las conexiones/desconexiones repentinas cuando el TV está enchufado y funcionando. En gran parte de los casos, las main fallan por eso. De hecho tenía una por acá con el puerto HDMI totalmente ennegrecido por lo mismo, jeje.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 30, 2016)

skynetronics dijo:


> Puede ser que haya llegado defectuosa, pero hay que tener cuidado con los puertos HDMI en las tarjetas mainboard, ya sean de TV plasma, LCD o LED. Al conectar o desconectar esos puertos (lo mismo con los USB) lo que recomendaría es que se haga con el TV desenchufado de la red eléctrica.
> 
> Esas tarjetas (algunas más que otras por cierto) son muy sensibles a las conexiones/desconexiones repentinas cuando el TV está enchufado y funcionando. En gran parte de los casos, las main fallan por eso. De hecho tenía una por acá con el puerto HDMI totalmente ennegrecido por lo mismo, jeje.



Es cierto, me lo dijeron hace tiempo con una pc y la placa de sonido, y desde entonces lo hago con cada aparato electrónico, siempre conectar y desconectar estando desenchufados y con las manos descargadas de energía estática.

Por ejemplo, en casa rompieron la salida jack de auriculares de una notebook por esa razón, y como ahora no pueden conectar el ampli con los parlantes, debo de conseguirles una placa de sonido usb, dado que el arreglo de la salida puede hacer más mal que bien (no conviene, corroboro el tecnico de confianza). Y eso que les había dicho eso. 
No pasa, replicaron, y ahora, a resolver yo el entuerto 

Y volviendo al tema, del esquema, sigue sin haber suerte, en yoreparo también lo pidieron, y nada, y subieron fotos de las plaquetas del mismo tv, pero estan tan borrosas que de nada valen.

La única que se me ocurre es hacerle una llamada a la cede de Samsung (porque a los correos se que no les suelen dar ni 5) a ver si pueden pasar el manual del service. Total, con probar.


----------



## hernandove (Ago 31, 2016)

muchas gracias compañeros
estoy tramitando el cambio de la tarjeta espero recibirla y les cuento.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 31, 2016)

vas a estropear otra main,cambia los filtros de la fuente antes que nada,
deben estar secos ,fuente con mal filtrada produce esas fallas


----------



## edycrp (Nov 26, 2021)

Saludos a todos colegas. Tengo el siguiente caso. 
Un cliente que llego con un televisor Plasma Samsung.

PL51F4900AH
modelo de la fuente: BN44-00599A

Lo clásico: Funcionando y se apagó. Lo abro, reviso y me encuentro con un IC en la fuente de numero en la placa IC801S carbonizado, junto a un capacitor azul quemado también. Numero en la placa CB804.
El dilema es que no encuentro diagrama de este televisor, y quisiera saber si alguien sabe el modelo de este circuito integrado de la fuente y el valor del capacitor azul.
Agradecería mucho la ayuda o ya sea con el diagrama o por lo menos con las piezas, así podre ver si las consigo y cambiarlas para empezar a revisar a ver si lo reparo.
Saludos cordiales y a la humilde espera de alguna ayudita con este carbonizado amigo. Gracias...


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 26, 2021)

No podría asegurarlo en un 100%, pero ese tipo de fuentes por lo general usan el STRW6052. Te puede servir de punto de partida.

En cuanto al valor del condensador, puedes tomar como referencia los que están encerrados en amarillo. Si el condensador original que se quemó era de 1Kv, le pones uno del mismo valor de capacidad, pero en 2Kv. 

Informa el valor de los condensadores encerrados en amarillo para que le sirva de referencia a otros usuarios con un problema similar.


----------



## edycrp (Nov 26, 2021)

skynetronics dijo:


> No podría asegurarlo en un 100%, pero ese tipo de fuentes por lo general usan el STRW6052. Te puede servir de punto de partida.
> 
> En cuanto al valor del condensador, puedes tomar como referencia los que están encerrados en amarillo. Si el condensador original que se quemó era de 1Kv, le pones uno del mismo valor de capacidad, pero en 2Kv.
> 
> Informa el valor de los condensadores encerrados en amarillo para que le sirva de referencia a otros usuarios con un problema similar.


Ok. Voy a revisar la hoja de datos y veré si concuerda con las conexiones de este circuito y el de la fuente.
Volveré a subir las imágenes pero esta vez le pondré valores, y ya había tenido la idea de hacer una lista de los datos de los integrados de la fuente, por si a alguien le sucede lo mismo que a mi, para que pueda tener la referencia de las piezas. Luego regreso con los cambios. Gracias y saludos colega.


----------

